# GTX 460M vs. HD 5870M



## Bu11et (19. November 2010)

Hi Leuts, 

Will mir demnächst ein Notebook zulegen, dass zwar hauptsächlich fürs Office gebraucht wird, aber auch zum dadeln was leisten soll. Habe mir da bereits für ein bestimmtes Modell entschieden. Unzwar ist es die neue Gamingserie von MSI die mich leistungsmäßig als auch optisch ansprechen. 
Allerdings kann ich michnicht zwischen den folgenden Modellen entscheiden:

 MSI GX 660R mit HD 5870M (das es aus der Reperaur kommt ist mir bewusst)

oder

MSI GT 663R mit GTX460M

Ich hab mir einige Tests der Grakas bzw. der Notebooks unteranderem auf Notebookcheck durchgelessen, die mir leider zur keinen Entscheidung verholfen haben .
Jetzt wollte ich eure Meinung wissen, inwiefern die GTX460M von ihrem halben gigabyte V-Ram mehr profitiert bzw. das andere Modell mit 8 GB stat 6 GB RAM? Lohnt sich der Aufpreis für die GTX 460M?

Thx für eure Hilfe


----------



## Herbboy (19. November 2010)

Das RAm der Graka spielt da keine Rolle, dafür sind die Karten nicht gut genug, als dass da mehr als 1GB RAM was nutzt 


Die Benchmarks von Spielen hast Du Dir angesehen? Dann müßtest Du an sich wissen, wie die lage ist ^^

Ich würd das mit der 5870 nehmen, die ist ca so stark wie eine desktiop 5770 (etwas schwächer), und 150€ mehr für ne GTX460, die im Schnitt nicht mal schneller ist, find ich nicht sinnvoll. Die AMD scheint mir da auf den ersten Blick immer mind. gleichstark zu sein, in Mafia, BF BC2, CoD MW2 und Risen zB sogar besser


----------



## Bu11et (19. November 2010)

Jop, hab mir die Benchmarks natürlich auch angesehen. Mir war aber nicht bewusst, dass V-Ram bei den Mobilen Grakas kaum eine Rolle spielt . Außerdehm hab ich bis jetzt immer ne Nvidiakarte gehabt und mich mit der Software ganz gut anvertraut. Aber bei AMD ist das bestimmt kaum anders oder, was den Treibersupport angeht?


----------



## Nvidia+AMD (20. November 2010)

macht net so den unterschied...


----------



## Rocksteak (20. November 2010)

Bei einem Laptop geht es primär darum wie gut die Treiber funktionieren, die Systemsteuerungsoberfläche (Nvidia Systemst./ ATi CCC) wirst du auf dem Laptop sowieso kaum benutzen.


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2010)

Jefim schrieb:


> Jop, hab mir die Benchmarks natürlich auch angesehen. Mir war aber nicht bewusst, dass V-Ram bei den Mobilen Grakas kaum eine Rolle spielt .


 Das macht genauso einen Unterschied wie bei Desktopkarten, und zB für eine Desktop AMD 5770 würden mehr als 1GB auch keinen Sinn machen, für eine Nvidia GTS 220 würden nicht mal mehr als 512MB Sinn machen, für eine zB 6870 aber würden mehr als 1GB VIELLEICHT was bringen - viel RAM bringt halt nur was, wenn der Grafikchip auch stark genug ist, denn extrem viel RAM brauchst Du ja nur in Grafikmodi, die sehr detailliert sind und daher dann auch größere, hochauflösendere Texturen haben. 


Bei MediaMarkt&co findet man ja auch oft bei PCs oder Notebooks so unsinnige Werbeaussagen wie "Riesiger Grafikspeicher für beste Grafik!!!", und dann ist da nur ne Graka drin, die schlechter ist als eine alte 8600 GT...


----------



## Bu11et (20. November 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Bei MediaMarkt&co findet man ja auch oft bei PCs oder Notebooks so unsinnige Werbeaussagen wie "Riesiger Grafikspeicher für beste Grafik!!!", und dann ist da nur ne Graka drin, die schlechter ist als eine alte 8600 GT...



Das stimmt . Aber die traurige Warheit ist nun mal, dass es immer Kunden geben wird, die das auch glauben und kaufen.

Aber zum Laptop, 
Habe bischen gesucht und festgestellt, dass das Modell mit der HD5870 neu genau so viel kostet, wie das mir der GTX460. Hat aber nur 4GB RAM, während das andere 8 GB und sogar etwas mehr Festplattenkapazität hat. DAs einzige was mich stutzig macht ist, dass ich keine Erfahrung mit ATI-Karten haben und mich an NVidia gewöhnt hab. Soll aber nicht heißen, dass ich ein Fanboy bin.
Naja dann wirds wohl das 660R.

Danke Leuts 

€dit: Hab den jetzt zufällig bei Amazone für günstiger gefunden. Allerdings steht da nur 6 GB und in der Produktbeschreibung nur ein Core 2 Duo .


----------



## Speedguru (22. November 2010)

Ich habe Freunde die eine ATI Graka im Lappi drinnstecken haben und bei denen lädt bc2 ewig, weil das einen neuen Treiber erfordert, den sie aber nicht bekommen, da wenn man bei Ati das downloaden will immer auf die Herstellerseite vom lappi geschickt wird und da finden sie meist nur einen sehr alten Treiber.


----------



## Bu11et (22. November 2010)

Speedguru schrieb:


> Ich habe Freunde die eine ATI Graka im Lappi drinnstecken haben und bei denen lädt bc2 ewig, weil das einen neuen Treiber erfordert, den sie aber nicht bekommen, da wenn man bei Ati das downloaden will immer auf die Herstellerseite vom lappi geschickt wird und da finden sie meist nur einen sehr alten Treiber.



Naja das Problem bei BC² ist ja schon seid Release bekannt. Aber das die da nichts im Notebookbereich gemacht haben find ich kommisch. 
Überhaupt komm ich bei AMD`s Treibersupport nicht klar . Mein "Chef" hat sich vor paar Tagen ein Acer mit ner 5850M gekauft. Und ich hab ihm natürlich empfohlen, dass er den aktuellsten Treiber laden soll, fals Windowsupdater das nicht automatisch macht. Als wir auf der Seite waren, fanden wir 2 verschiedene Treiber . Und bei der instalation ist einfach der Bilschirm schwarz geblieben, sodas wir das Notebook ausschalten mussten.


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (22. November 2010)

wenn ich hier das so lese, bin ihc doch ganz froh, dass ich mir keine daddelmaschine mit amd gfk geholt habe, sondern erst mal n office notbeook für die uni :S
hoffentlihc beheben,die mal alle vorhandenen fehler. würd gerne amd als gfk im nächsten notebook haben


----------



## Nvidia+AMD (23. November 2010)

für 1700€ würd ich lieber das asus nehmen...


----------



## Herbboy (23. November 2010)

Also, ich kenn da ehrlich gesagt keine Probleme. Die Sache, dass man gar keine Treiber findet, gibt es auch bei nvidia, das hängt halt vom Grafikchip an, manche sind modifiziert vom NBook-hersteller aus.


----------



## ZeroToxin (23. November 2010)

hmm.. nVidia hat doch seit einführung der 2xxer Treiberserie die gesamten NB Chips mit übernommen.

soll heißen: da is nix mehr mit graka treiber update beim hersteller, sondern direkt bei NV.

die news dazu war e auch hier im forum


----------



## Herbboy (23. November 2010)

Du meinst die Treiber seit der GT240m zB ? für die neueren Chips hat auch AMD eigene Treiber online. Aber viele haben halt noch ältere Chips, auch bei nvidia zB nen 8600 oder 9600 Chip    ich musste zB immer für meine 8600m Mod-treiber suchen. Und es ging mir ja auch nur darum auszudrücken, dass es bei nvidia nicht automatisch besser sein muss - es ist mal so, mal so. mal hat amd probs, mal nvidia... man kann nix pauschalisieren.


----------



## ZeroToxin (23. November 2010)

türlich, geb ich dir vollkommen recht ^^

aber grade in explizit diesem fall gehts um die neueren modelle, deshalb meine aussage in dem post


----------



## Herbboy (23. November 2010)

Jo, für die neueren gibt es halt auch schon seit ner Weile bei AMD eigene offizielle Treiber, "sogar" rückwirkend für ältere Chips. Daher würd ich zu aller erst nach Preis und Leistung schauen und erst am Schluss danach, welcher Hersteller vlt. grad bei den Treibern besser ist, und auch da kann es in 6 Monaten wieder umgekehrt sein  Ich würd das Thema halt einfach nicht so hoch bewerten.


----------



## Bu11et (24. November 2010)

Mal ne andere Frage. Im Laptop sind ja zwei 320er Festplatten verbaut. Kann man die im Raid laufen lassen? Weil 5400 Umph ist schon ganz schön lahm .


----------



## ZeroToxin (24. November 2010)

wenn das Laptop Bios das unterstützt, dann ja


----------



## Bu11et (24. November 2010)

Weiß einer evtl. wie man das einstellt?


----------



## Herbboy (24. November 2010)

sooo lahm ist 5200 nun auch wieder nicht, da die Platten ja nen kleineren Durchmesser als DesktopHDD haben. Und Raid bringt sowieso so gut wie nix, denn der größere Speed bei der Datenübertragung wird durch die schlechtere zugriffszeit wieder eliminiert, jedenfalls bei Spielen usw. - nur beim kopieren von größeren Datenmengen bringt es was.

Ich würd mir da eher einfach ne HDD selber kaufen mit 7200 u/min, wenn es Dir so wichtig ist. Die sind auch nicht teuer.


----------



## Bu11et (24. November 2010)

Na wenn das so ist, dann überlegs ichs mir, obs der Aufwand sich wirklich lohnt. Und wenn da was dran ändern, dann gleich ne SSD rein . Aber dazu müsste erst mal das Notebook da sein . Hätte heute schon da sein können. Die habens noch nicht mal versendet. Kommt davon, wenn man nicht direkt bei Amazone bestellt -.-".
Danke für den Tipp übrigens .

€dit: Offensichtlich haben die dan nicht mehr im Sortiment . Hab mir das Teil jetzt bei HoH bestellt. Mal sehen wie lange es dauern wird.


----------

